# Mouse Trap



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

A good trapper will occasionally clean his traps. This model Victor trip pan can be removed for cleaning if you like. :vs_bulb:


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Good idea , they might be offended by blood and brains on their bait.

Actually I prefer a polydactile Cat, No messy traps to clean, and if your cat goes outside no stinky litter box.


ED


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

A couple of my old wooden snap traps were looking a bit scary but apparently it didn't bother the new arrivals. Only time I've had to replace them was when my daughter would toss them out rather than remove the dead critter. She has her own home now so my traps last a lot longer.

Bud


----------



## Jaggy47 (Mar 10, 2017)

There sure is a lot of mice activity at this time of year. Im currently at war with a ninja mouse. Ive caught a dozen or so this Autumn but this one guy is expert at stealing baits. At least I hope its just the one Ninja

Bud. Im with your daughter. For the price of the traps, Im good with tossing the whole thing each time


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Surprisingly, we've not had any mice come in the house this fall/winter ..... knock on wood!

As long as the snap trap operates neither me nor the mice mind [well maybe they mind after getting caught] More than once I've had a mouse get the bait without tripping the trap but sooner or later they get careless - problem solved.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

@jaggy, when I have one stealing bait I will sometimes go to alternate baits. peanut butter is one, but they sometimes just lick it all out. In one case I used dental floss and tied a piece of raw bacon to the trip plate. He must have thought that was an easy meal as he still had the bait in his mouth, whack.

Another idea I plan to try will be to create a few mouse houses outside and bait them with Decon. I have flipped over many boards and found trails and nests in the grass below. One in particular was a 3' square of 2" rigid foam, hummm, think warm and cozy. But in the fall they are looking for that "warm and cozy" spot so I hope to make it easy and stock it with food. At least if they take the bait and die they will be outside.

Bud


----------



## Jaggy47 (Mar 10, 2017)

I throw moth balls and a few traps inside the motor housing for my hottub. The mice are quite pleased with their own private resort. One chew of the wires is a costly meal


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

mark sr said:


> Surprisingly, we've not had any mice come in the house this fall/winter ..... knock on wood!
> 
> As long as the snap trap operates neither me nor the mice mind [well maybe they mind after getting caught] More than once I've had a mouse get the bait without tripping the trap but sooner or later they get careless - problem solved.


******************************************************
QUOTE=mark
_More than once I've had a mouse get the bait without tripping the trap but sooner or later they get careless - problem solved.[/QUOTE]
*************************************************************
_It's very difficult to see but on these Victor traps there is a choice for those kind of mice and you may be able to make there carelessness come earlier.:biggrin2:
By the way, 2 clean traps worked like a charm catching 2 for 2 first 24 hours. Fresh pecan for bait may have been a factor also.

It's been said on forums, with no pics it didn't happen. Pictures available on request.


----------



## JasperST (Sep 7, 2012)

For .50 cents it isn't worth it to me. I toss it. I set one under the hood of my car because I saw mouse poop on the engine. Next day a rat was occupying it, clamped his noggin. I since learned the mothball trick, they don't like the scent for some reason.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

IMO it isn't about the money but rather having traps on hand. I wouldn't want to find evidence of a mouse and realize I forgot to replace the traps I threw away.


----------



## Jaggy47 (Mar 10, 2017)

A variety of trap style set last night. 8 altogether. I dead Ninja mouse. 2 stolen baits from the traps with the yellow platform. 5 untouched traps all Victor variety without the yellow platform. 

Even the yellow platformed ones with glue on them are easy for ninja mouse


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

This is ridiculous... thread closed


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Some post have been removed. Thread reopened.

Be respectful, no name calling, no arguing or bickering. And this thread can remain open.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

beenthere said:


> Some post have been removed. Thread reopened.
> 
> Be respectful, no name calling, no arguing or bickering. And this thread can remain open.


It was useful until it turned bad.

I applaud the decision to re-open.

:clap::clap:


ED


----------

